

How Did MH370 Not Trigger Alerts On Direction Change? - borrowedtime

I haven&#x27;t seen anywhere on the news a discussion of how it was even possible that a plane could turn completely off course and not trigger any alerts.<p>Does anyone know about this?<p>I mean for example, if a plane is flying London to Paris, I would be extremely surprised if a 270 degree change of course didn&#x27;t at the very least trigger authorities to investigate and attempt to contact the plane. At the time it turned it was surely in radar range right?<p>Basically, how could they possibly not have noticed at the time and therefore alerted someone at the time?!<p>I find this to be extremely scary in itself.
======
yaur
The first big deviation happened during the handover from Malaysian to
Vietnamese ATC... after that the plane was effectively lost and no one on the
ground was really responsible for tracking it.

~~~
borrowedtime
But that's crazy in my view - how can a plane just turn back on itself and fly
completely the wrong way for hours without anyone either noticing or alerting
a higher authority. I mean, as far as I can tell this just wouldn't happen if
flying from one location to another in the west.

Imagine if a plane took off from New York bound for Vancouver, and just turned
back on itself and started flying out into the ocean. No one would notice or
do anything?!

~~~
yaur
Middle of the night, middle of the ocean, no ATC responsible for it at that
moment and likely both controllers were busy with the planes that they were
responsible for... don't think its that mysterious.

